# Video File Too Large



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I transferred video information from a disc that held some of my old home film movies which I had transferred to a DVD disc some time ago. I just transferred this information to my computer hard drive from my DVD player with intentions of uploading this video file via email to my friends and relatives or possibly Youtube.com for public viewing. The file transferred successfully to my computer's hard drive using a capture video device. It now plays fine on my computer. When I attempted to upload this video file via email to a recipient and to youtube, the file was rejected to be sent because it was too large. The file size is 1,118,289 KB which I believe is more than 1 Gigabyte. YouTube will not accept a video file more than 1 Gigabyte so I am now having a problem uploading this video.

How can I send this file so that Youtube or email will accept it? Is there anything I can do to this file to properly send it? Please offer suggestions.

I have noticed that the home-made videos that people have submitted to YouTube are at least 10 minutes or less in length and work fine on youtube. How do these people successfully send these video files to youtube? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Depending on the file's format, you can use Auto Gordian Knot which is a freeware video compression program (link is in my signature area) to reduce the file size without too much quality loss - it uses the Xvid codec which is what many people posting video to Youtube use.
Once installed - open the file in AGK and then click on the "Advanced Settings", set the maximum width to 640, click on the Xvid button to enable that if not already done as default, leave the audio to Auto, say OK then in the main screen use the "Target quality (in percentage)" button, set the target percentage to between 50-60 (taste and try :grin.
If the file is not accepted by AGK you will need to get a file converter - plenty of freebies out there - to convert it to an appropriate format then use AGK to bring down the file size. Having said this, AGK accepts a wide range of formats.
Youtube accepts up to 1GB these days but it will take ages to upload a file of that size. 640 x 480 is their preferred resolution and mpeg4 (Xvid is mpeg4) their preferred codec for compression - see here


----------

